# Round:2 Game:5 [email protected]



## TheRoc5

Dallas at San Antonio 9:30 pm EDT Western Conference semifinals Mavericks lead, 3-1 

SAN ANTONIO (Ticker) -- The San Antonio Spurs picked the worst possible time for their longest losing streak of the season. 

Back home after three consecutive defeats, the defending champion Spurs look to prolong their season Wednesday when they meet the Dallas Mavericks in Game Five of the their Western Conference playoff series. 

Despite a franchise record 63 regular-season victories, San Antonio was only three games better than division-rival Dallas, which led to a second-round matchup instead of a conference final showdown because the Mavericks were seeded fourth. 

San Antonio opened the series with a two-point home victory before losing three straight, including a 123-118 overtime defeat in Monday's Game Four. 

Jason Terry scored 32 points, Dirk Nowitzki had 28 and Jerry Stackhouse 26 for the Mavericks, who are averaging 113.5 points in their last three contests. 

Tony Parker scored 33 points, Tim Duncan added 31 with 13 rebounds and Manu Ginobili had 26 points for San Antonio, which was 34-7 at home in the regular season. 

Dallas has three opportunities to record the victory needed to move to its first conference final in four years and second since 1988. 

The Spurs need to become the ninth team in history to bounce back from a 3-1 series deficit to keep their dream of a second consecutive championship alive. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Stats at a Glance 




at 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

Dallas Mavericks - Regular Season 
Record: 60 - 22 ( .732) 
Standings: Second, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
On Road: 26 - 15 
Last 10: 6 - 4 
Streak: L 1 
San Antonio Spurs - Regular Season 
Record: 63 - 19 ( .768) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
On Road: 29 - 12 
Last 10: 7 - 3 
Streak: W 3 


Playoffs 
PPG: 102.3 Opp PPG: 92.0 
FG%: .460 Opp FG%: .461 
RPG: 42.0 Opp RPG: 35.5 
Regular Season 
PPG: 99.1 Opp PPG: 93.1 
FG%: .462 Opp FG%: .443 
RPG: 42.2 Opp RPG: 38.3 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 92.6 Opp PPG: 96.8 
FG%: .413 Opp FG%: .474 
RPG: 43.0 Opp RPG: 40.4 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 98.5 Opp PPG: 93.5 
FG%: .465 Opp FG%: .458 
RPG: 41.6 Opp RPG: 36.2 
Playoffs 
PPG: 104.0 Opp PPG: 100.9 
FG%: .495 Opp FG%: .453 
RPG: 38.0 Opp RPG: 39.4 
Regular Season 
PPG: 95.6 Opp PPG: 88.8 
FG%: .472 Opp FG%: .433 
RPG: 41.5 Opp RPG: 40.3 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 98.2 Opp PPG: 89.2 
FG%: .485 Opp FG%: .438 
RPG: 43.4 Opp RPG: 36.8 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 94.8 Opp PPG: 90.1 
FG%: .457 Opp FG%: .451 
RPG: 42.3 Opp RPG: 37.7 

Back to Top 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Nowitzki, D. 8 27.6 9.8 2.4 
Terry, J. 8 18.3 2.9 4.4 
Howard, J. 8 16.1 6.5 1.4 
Stackhouse, J. 8 15.8 2.1 1.6 
Harris, D. 8 10.3 2.5 2.0 
Dampier, E. 8 5.1 7.9 0.3 
Griffin, A. 6 4.3 3.8 1.8 
Daniels, M. 7 4.0 1.9 2.3 
Diop, D. 8 1.4 5.0 0.0 
Ilunga-Mbenga, D. 4 1.0 1.3 0.0 
Armstrong, D. 4 1.0 0.5 0.0 
Powell, J. 3 0.0 0.0 0.0 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Duncan, T. 10 23.5 10.2 3.2 
Parker, T. 10 21.5 3.7 3.8 
Ginobili, M. 10 16.8 4.3 3.0 
Finley, M. 10 9.6 3.1 1.5 
Barry, B. 10 9.1 2.8 2.0 
Bowen, B. 10 7.1 2.2 1.4 
Horry, R. 10 4.7 3.8 1.1 
Mohammed, N. 8 4.5 3.9 0.1 
Udrih, B. 6 4.2 0.7 1.3 
Nesterovic, R. 9 2.8 3.3 0.1 
Van Exel, N. 9 2.7 0.9 1.2 
Oberto, F. 6 1.2 1.0 0.2 


Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Nowitzki, D. 81 26.6 9.0 2.8 
Terry, J. 80 17.1 2.0 3.8 
Howard, J. 59 15.6 6.3 1.9 
Stackhouse, J. 55 13.0 2.8 2.9 
Daniels, M. 62 10.2 3.6 2.8 
Harris, D. 56 9.9 2.2 3.2 
Van Horn, K. 53 8.9 3.6 0.7 
Dampier, E. 82 5.7 7.8 0.6 
Griffin, A. 52 4.6 4.4 1.7 
Powell, J. 37 3.0 2.2 0.2 
Diop, D. 81 2.3 4.6 0.3 
Armstrong, D. 62 2.1 1.3 1.4 
Ilunga-Mbenga, D. 43 1.7 1.3 0.0 
Head Coach: Avery Johnson 
Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T. 80 18.9 3.3 5.8 
Duncan, T. 80 18.6 11.0 3.2 
Ginobili, M. 65 15.1 3.5 3.6 
Finley, M. 77 10.1 3.2 1.5 
Bowen, B. 82 7.5 3.9 1.5 
Mohammed, N. 80 6.2 5.2 0.5 
Barry, B. 74 5.8 2.1 1.7 
Van Exel, N. 65 5.5 1.4 1.9 
Udrih, B. 54 5.1 1.0 1.7 
Horry, R. 63 5.1 3.8 1.3 
Nesterovic, R. 80 4.5 3.9 0.4 
Marks, S. 25 3.2 1.7 0.3 
Oberto, F. 59 1.7 2.1 0.5 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 


Series Update 
Game, Date Home Vis Series Info. 
1, Sun., May. 07 SAS, 87 DAL, 85 San Antonio 1-0 Box Score Recap 
2, Tue., May. 09 SAS, 91 DAL, 113 Series Tied 1-1 Box Score Recap 
3, Sat., May. 13 DAL, 104 SAS, 103 Dallas 2-1 Box Score Recap 
4, Mon., May. 15 DAL, 123 SAS, 118 Dallas 3-1 Box Score Recap 
5, Wed., May. 17 SAS DAL Conf. Semifinals 
6, Fri., May. 19 DAL SAS if necessary 
7, Mon., May. 22 SAS DAL if necessary 
Full Playoffs Schedule 

http://www.nba.com/games/20060517/DALSAS/preview.html


----------



## TheRoc5

NEvEr UnDEr EsTimAte THE HeaRT Of A CHAMPION!!!!
Believe


----------



## The Future7

I'm so afraid of what gonna happen tonight. I want to say good luck to both teams. What will the Spurs do if they lose tonight? I think that is a question that most NBA fans must be asking themselves. I'm a little nervous to find out. I know if the Spurs win tonight, I will be pissed off.


----------



## TheRoc5

crap its storming here..please God dont loose power


----------



## hi im new

:sfight: no telling what can happen tonight...im drawing a blank at least


----------



## CbobbyB

good luck to the Spurs


----------



## Timmons

Should be a hell of a game. I'm definitely tuning in!

Here's to the refs shoving their whistles where the sun shouldn't shine ... :cheers:


----------



## VeN

The Future7 said:


> I'm so afraid of what gonna happen tonight. I want to say good luck to both teams. What will the Spurs do if they lose tonight? I think that is a question that most NBA fans must be asking themselves. I'm a little nervous to find out. I know if the Spurs win tonight, I will be pissed off.


you and me both man. I cant ****in wait for the game!


----------



## CbobbyB

lol...this should one of the best games now that the Spurs are down 3-1...im anxious to see how they play..


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Timmons said:


> Should be a hell of a game. I'm definitely tuning in!
> 
> Here's to the refs shoving their whistles where the sun shouldn't shine ... :cheers:


Yes. If the mavs are to win this game, I want it to be because of their hustling and not because of a choke job by the reffs down the stretch again. If the mavs are to move on, I want to be able to congradulate their fans.

I see this game as a win for the spurs however. Infact, I'm predicting a fairly decent margrin of win for the spurs. Not a blow-out, but a good win.

Spurs- 95
Dallas- 84

Inorder to win, we must not go with the small line-up again. We CANNOT defeat Dallas at it's own game. They are a much younger, faster team, and we will fail again if we try. We must slow the game down, and me must continue to drive like last night. Another thing that's been failing us- three pointers. Seriously, we couldn't have scored more than 15 for th whole series! Those back-to-backs by Manu sure were a sight for soar eyes, but it's not enough. 

My Line-up:
Duncan (No brainer, cept now we should focus on having him protect the rim mainly)

Horry (We need the height and the shot blocking aswell as the clutch shooting as this could be another thiller. I suggest putting him on Dirk)

Parker (His driving was pure brilliance the other night and he needs to continue it tonight as dallas still hasn't had an answer for it. The only thing is- he needs to slow down. The reffs were really tight on his traveling in the last game, and if it's going to be like that tonight, he's got to slow it down)

Ginobili (Though his clutch fourth quarters have been nice, we need him for the entire game! Obi-Wan Ginobili, you're our only hope!)

Bowen (He's been good, but not amazing. He needs to slow down Terry. That there alone should have a huge impact on the game.)

Finley (This is our sixth man here. He's got something to prove, and that statement came up just short the other night. He's ganna be looking for another chance and Pop really needs to give him the minutes for it)


----------



## spursgospurs

Why do I feel like this is the coming of the apocalypse? It's not because the Spurs are ont he edge of losing but that if the Spurs hold on this series, the championship series just won't be the same. This is just too damn exciting. Good luck Spurs, Mavs!


----------



## TheRoc5

on yahoo it has barry starting for parker??? ocrap is he hurt???


----------



## TheRoc5

spursgospurs said:


> Why do I feel like this is the coming of the apocalypse? It's not because the Spurs are ont he edge of losing but that if the Spurs hold on this series, the championship series just won't be the same. This is just too damn exciting. Good luck Spurs, Mavs!


hey did artest really say that?(your sig)


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs 94
mavs 93


----------



## spursgospurs

If he was injured, I'm sure there'd be dozens of articles and threads about it.


----------



## spursgospurs

TheRoc5 said:


> hey did artest really say that?(your sig)


Yeah, I'm thinking the source was Slam. Can't remember.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> on yahoo it has barry starting for parker??? ocrap is he hurt???


I highly doubt it...either yahoo's f'ed up, or pop has something up his sleeve... hopefully it's not ganna be as dumb as starting barry over manu! :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

its lightning real bad..dont go out tv plz


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> its lightning real bad..dont go out tv plz


Uh...yo do know your comp can get REALLY f'ed up during thunderstorms right? I'd unplug it if I were you.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Uh...yo do know your comp can get REALLY f'ed up during thunderstorms right? I'd unplug it if I were you.


im on a lap top can it still get mest up


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> im on a lap top can it still get mest up


Aslong as it's not plugged in, no. 

If that's the case, and your t.v. goes out, we'll keep ya updated :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB

ezealen said:


> I highly doubt it...either yahoo's f'ed up, or pop has something up his sleeve... hopefully it's not ganna be as dumb as starting barry over manu! :curse:


hopefully it wont be as dumb as putting Daniel Ewing in the game over Sam Cassell during those final precious seconds...lol


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Aslong as it's not plugged in, no.
> 
> If that's the case, and your t.v. goes out, we'll keep ya updated :biggrin:


thanks but it still wont be like seeing it though...are yall watching the cav game? there up by 5 in the 4th


----------



## TheRoc5

ya yahoo was just messed up..heres the real starting line up from the radio
Tim Duncan, Michael Finley, Tony Parker, Bruce Bowen, Manu Ginobil


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> thanks but it still wont be like seeing it though...are yall watching the cav game? there up by 5 in the 4th


Watch the play-by-play on yahoo. Next best thing.

Yep, pretty good game. Though I prefer Detroit, I like rooting for the underdog.

Seriously though, Detroit hasn't been doing so well since the playoffs started. I think Miami might be the Eastern Conf. Champs this year, or the Cavs if they can keep this kind of play up.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ya yahoo was just messed up..heres the real starting line up from the radio
> Tim Duncan, Michael Finley, Tony Parker, Bruce Bowen, Manu Ginobil


I like that line-up. Aslong as Bowen picks it up, and the others play as hot as they were the other night, I'm pretty confident we can win this. I still say we should have Duncan guard the rim more than a player though. We stop their driving, and they're basicly out of it.


----------



## CbobbyB

cmon Cavs, beat Detoit!


----------



## TheRoc5

who else doesnt like reggie as an announcer...hes to biased for me


----------



## TheRoc5

tip off any min.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

lol the announcer just said "Chauncey Billups, they don't call him mr. big shot for *anything*."

I wonder if he even realised what he actually said :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> lol the announcer just said "Chauncey Billups, they don't call him mr. big shot for *anything*."
> 
> I wonder if he even realised what he actually said :biggrin:


you just find people with weak grammer and make fun of them...you commi


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> you just find people with weak grammer and make fun of them...you commi


Yes...cause that's exactly what commies do, rite?

How can you not find that funny? Chauncey makes a great drive and brings them within one and the announcers accidently insults him! That's priceless! :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Notice how the crowd didn't chear when James went down? Unlike seattle last year, that's classy. I respect that. Hopfeully James' ok too. He's been really fun to watch lately.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Notice how the crowd didn't chear when James went down? Unlike seattle last year, that's classy. I respect that. Hopfeully James' ok too. He's been really fun to watch lately.


i remember that was some bull ****


----------



## TheRoc5

cavs take the lead with 27 seconds to go..no OT


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Smart play by eric snow! Knocking the ball towards the other end of the court. Only 1.9 seconds left! Let's see what Detroit does :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

wow cavs win it


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow...He didn't even attempt a shot. He just dropped the ball and jumped like he got fouled. Wasn't even a good flop!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Cavs just won 3 straight...our turn now! :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

so tonight if spurs win it will be the two top teams down 2-3 in the semis...i smell something fishy


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Cavs just won 3 straight...our turn now! :biggrin:


yep and it starts now...i want a spurs cavs finals


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> so tonight if spurs win it will be the two top teams down 2-3 in the semis...i smell something fishy


Yeah. stern's paying the reffs a bonus to make sure a spurs/detroit series doesn't happen again :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

game time
GO SPURS GO
:curse: :clap: :sfight: :rock: :cheers: :king: :twave: :starwars: :fball: :usa: nfire: :headbang: :rocket:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan! And1!

I like this nice slow pace we're seeing here early on :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

And now parker with an and1!


----------



## hi im new

spursgospurs said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking the source was Slam. Can't remember.


it was also in the san antonio express news lol


----------



## CbobbyB

i like the energy so far


----------



## TheRoc5

bull **** call


----------



## TheRoc5

i want a blow out!!!!


----------



## Camaro_870

im loving hte energy but im not liking this small ball....well the defensive side of it


----------



## CbobbyB

the Mavs look like they dont know how to close out an all important series.hopefully they keep this up


----------



## TheRoc5

CbobbyB said:


> the Mavs look like they dont know how to close out an all important series.hopefully they keep this up


and there putting out as much energy as we are...could be big if theres a game 6 and 7


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Travel! We get the last shot!


----------



## Camaro_870

why was there no delay of game on terry? isnt that what manu did last game...hold the ball


----------



## TheRoc5

thers that hca


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker with a beauty to give the spurs a 29-24 lead at the end of 1. I love the energy, but our defense could use some improvement.


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs 29
mavs 24
with duncan getting some nice rest at the end as well....but bs fouls on bowen


----------



## TheRoc5

Camaro_870 said:


> why was there no delay of game on terry? isnt that what manu did last game...hold the ball


yep


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

1------------2------3------4--------Total 
Dallas------	24------------------------24--End 
San Antonio 29------------------------29--1st 

Player of the 1st Quarter:









T. Parker
6-10, 15 Pts
1 Rebs, 2 Assists

*First Quarter Pros:*
Spurs are 1-1 of one from the three point line while the mavs are 0-3.

Only one Mav player is in double digits.

Terry has been held to 0 points for the quarter

Harris and Stackhouse only have 2 each.

Tony has been amazing again.

We're getting alot of good looks and and 1's.

Spurs have a 62% field goal shooting.

*First Quarter Cons:*
Only one Spur player is in double digits.

Dirk has been able to get inside too much.

The tempo has been too fast.


----------



## CbobbyB

the refs seem to be on our side, lol


----------



## TheRoc5

i have rarely sat...ive been standing up all game


----------



## TheRoc5

harris owns our lane


----------



## TheRoc5

does stackhouse ever miss


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> the refs seem to be on our side, lol


I've seen some pretty bogus calls on us too. It's just that we're actually seeing some calls go our way, and we're not use to it :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I've seen some pretty bogus calls on us too. It's just that we're actually seeing some calls go our way, and we're not use to it :biggrin:


so true


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> does stackhouse ever miss


You mean like when he missed the rim on that one free throw in game 3? :rofl:


----------



## TheRoc5

man tony come on make that lay-up


----------



## TheRoc5

i like what pops doing...resting bowen untill the second half and in the 2nd half bowens not i any foul trouble


----------



## TheRoc5

TheRoc5 said:


> i like what pops doing...resting bowen untill the second half and in the 2nd half bowens not i any foul trouble


nvm


----------



## TheRoc5

that should have been and1 duncan but no...then howard drives and and 1


----------



## TheRoc5

bullllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

the refs always act like they no they made a mistake saying my bad then they do it over again


----------



## TheRoc5

lets make some free throws


----------



## CbobbyB

the Mavericks are waking up..damn


----------



## TheRoc5

come on reffs..ya so much for the refs owe us one


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Another and 1 for Duncan! they've just had no answer for him tonight!

Harris also picks up his 3rd foul!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

how did Duncan make that!?!?!


----------



## TheRoc5

how could the refs not call that an and1


----------



## Camaro_870

duncans on a mission... he's showing the heart of a champion.... we need the others to come out with it now


----------



## TheRoc5

any one else not going to have a voice at the end of the game


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Even though duncan's getting us some good points out there, I'm more happy with the fouls Dalla has been getting trying to guard him :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

wtf is this...duncan gets called for nothing...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP! TiMVP! TiMVP!


----------



## TheRoc5

wtf is the t


----------



## TheRoc5

half time its all tied...im pissed


----------



## TheRoc5

:curse: stern..stue jackson yall need to fix this


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Foul Trouble:

Dallas:
Diop- 3
Harris- 3
Dampier- 2
Van Horn- 4

Spurs:
Bowen- 3
Finley- 2
Barry- 3

If we keep bowen out for a bit, we're ganna be perefectly fine with the foul trouble. I mean, come on! Do we really need Barry? Dallas on the other hand is in deep doodoo. If this one goes down to the wire like the past two, I think I'd give the advantage to the spurs. 

Harris has 3! Harris has 3! :banana:


----------



## Camaro_870

the defense in this games saddens me.....after years of being comfortable with it, im suddenly not with this small lineup.... im hoping manu comes even more alive in the 2nd half and that duncan continues being TiMVP


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Hear that? Duncan needs to make two more consecutive baskets and he'll have broken the record for best shooting to start a playoff game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs on a 6-0 run, up 2.


----------



## CbobbyB

and yet it seems like it should be another close finish...Mavs have the upper hand at that


----------



## Camaro_870

need some stops...seriously


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

GINOOOOOBIIIIILIIIIIII!!!!!!!

Behind the back and inbetween two players!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB

yea..we gotta play some damn defense or we lose.


----------



## Camaro_870

lets get the crowd in this and get some insane momentum going


----------



## TheRoc5

do yall not get it? we are its just we cant get a rebound and the paint isnt guarded well b/c of our small line up, plus some bad calls. we are moving feet and putting our hands in the air..its the best we can with this line up..its suns basket ball. duncan=amare parker=nash i guess this is what pop is thinking?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Terry has 4!


----------



## CbobbyB

i dont like this style of play at all..its nice to watch, but i dont think it will help us in the long run....Duncan 12 for 12!!


----------



## CbobbyB

HaHAHAHA fouls being called on the Mavs :laugh:


----------



## TheRoc5

yes spurs up by 10! lets get manu involved now


----------



## CbobbyB

i hope Eva Longoria gives Tony some booty...win or lose...even though its his birthday.


----------



## TheRoc5

CbobbyB said:


> HaHAHAHA fouls being called on the Mavs :laugh:


shhhhhhhssssshhhhhhhh dont say that b/c stern will hear u


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That was definitely a charge!


----------



## CbobbyB

we need to be driving to the basket, damn it..


----------



## CbobbyB

rebounds??


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I dont think that went in in time.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nope. No good....spurs really blew it in those last two minutes. We were up 10, but then the mavs went on a 7-0 run to close it....no more falling asleep, guys!


----------



## TheRoc5

we have 12 min to hold our 3 pt lead or our season is over


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

On the plus side....Terry has 3 fouls and Harris has 4!!! :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Gino for 3 to start the 4th!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nick and Manu co-operate to get a steal and Manu finishes! Spurs up 6!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

24 second violation!!!! How's that for defense?!?!!?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs force Dallas to take an awkward shot with 5 seconds left on the shot clock. Their D has REALLY improved.


----------



## TheRoc5

we need to keep our 4pt lead...843 left


----------



## CbobbyB

the Mavs now have "killer instinct."...we are in deep ****


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> we need to keep our 4pt lead...843 left


and there it goes...


----------



## Camaro_870

alot of time left


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan's slippen...spurs down 2...


----------



## Camaro_870

finley still has some insane ups


----------



## TheRoc5

im tired of dirk getting the mj treatment


----------



## TheRoc5

duncan with a mean and1


----------



## CbobbyB

and 1


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan with another and1! Spurs up 2 with a chance to make it 3!

Dampier picks up his 5th! :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Do ya'll realise that only five spurs have actually scored? And only 4 of them are in double digits!


----------



## CbobbyB

the Mavs are putting up a good fight


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Do ya'll realise that only five spurs have actually scored? And only 4 of them are in double digits!


no way, thats crazy...wheres horry. by the way i love finely in the line up


----------



## CbobbyB

if we lose..out comes the Mavs avatar


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> no way, thats crazy...wheres horry. by the way i love finely in the line up


Horry's only had 10 minutes!


----------



## TheRoc5

Go Spurs Go


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu! Spurs up 5! Dallas calls TO!


----------



## Camaro_870

Gig'em spurs!..... sry had to bust that out


----------



## TheRoc5

manu ginobillli!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

its going to be hard but i believe we can win this..not just this series but this series


----------



## CbobbyB

Horry has been quiet throughout


----------



## TheRoc5

Camaro_870 said:


> Gig'em spurs!..... sry had to bust that out


haha nice not sure if ive heard that before


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

not just the series, but THE SERIES?!?!!? Oh my god! Roc, you're talking crazy! The series is one thing, but the series?!?!!?? :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## CbobbyB

damn you DIRKY!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan just made his 36th point, a season high for him.


----------



## Camaro_870

no foul?


----------



## CbobbyB

not lookin good..


----------



## TheRoc5

manu just isnt clutch unless he drives there for drive manu!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> not just the series, but THE SERIES?!?!!? Oh my god! Roc, you're talking crazy! The series is one thing, but the series?!?!!?? :biggrin:


there you go again mr english teacher


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> manu just isnt clutch unless he drives there for drive manu!


You seem to think only points=clutch. that steal=clutch.


----------



## TheRoc5

CbobbyB said:


> not lookin good..


your mamas not looking good


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> there you go again mr english teacher


lol that wan't an english error, Roc. That's was an intelligence error :rofl:


----------



## CbobbyB

nice steal


----------



## CbobbyB

WTF!!!! this could be it


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

How did Parker miss that?!?!!? :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

dang it...there going to get it to dirk and win.....there making so much i all most want them to go to the line so we have time to shoot lol


----------



## CbobbyB

damn


----------



## CbobbyB

nice Bowen..


----------



## CbobbyB

damn i hate this


----------



## CbobbyB

:gopray:


----------



## CbobbyB

damn, 2.4.. plenty of time left.


----------



## Camaro_870

too freaking close!

GIG'EM SPURS!


----------



## CbobbyB

2 more games.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs win! Spurs win! Spurs win!


----------



## TheRoc5

Yessssss We Win!


----------



## TheRoc5

yaaaa friday baby friday


----------



## TheRoc5

refs slightly below average i say


----------



## TheRoc5

duncan what a dang monster..i wana blow out in dallas by the spurs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Despite the spurs runnen and gunnen stlye of play, and their lackluster defense for most of the game, it was their defense inthe clutch that won them that game. Bowen's block. Manu's two steals. It was just a great defensive effort by the spurs at the end.

Oh, and Roc, someone owes ya uCash :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow...Kobe really seems to like Manu.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Despite the spurs runnen and gunnen stlye of play, and their lackluster defense for most of the game, it was their defense inthe clutch that won them that game. Bowen's block. Manu's two steals. It was just a great defensive effort by the spurs at the end.
> 
> Oh, and Roc, someone owes ya uCash :biggrin:


i totaly forgot about that :biggrin: 

i want great defense in game 6


----------



## hi im new

Game 6 will be the hardest game of the season


----------



## TheRoc5

hi im new said:


> Game 6 will be the hardest game of the season


mybe a blow out by the spurs lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

To tell you the truth, I really don't see the spurs winning game 6. If it comes to it, they'll win game 7, but game 6 is ganna be f'en hard, man. I'm just glad to see the spurs pull one more win out of these series, and actually get some calls their way for once


----------



## CbobbyB

gm6 should be a real barn burner

Dallas doesnt wanna see a gm7..not in SA!!


----------



## CbobbyB

ezealen said:


> To tell you the truth, I really don't see the spurs winning game 6. If it comes to it, they'll win game 7, but game 6 is ganna be f'en hard, man. I'm just glad to see the spurs pull one more win out of these series, and actually get some calls their way for once


if we get some good calls we might have a chance...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> gm6 should be a real barn burner
> 
> Dallas doesnt wanna see a gm7..not in SA!!


Don't you mean a real barn BARNER? :biggrin: 

Hopefully you saw the post game show...or else you're just ganna think I'm an idiot...more.


----------



## Camaro_870

lol poor charles


----------



## TheRoc5

k ez i got the spurs and you got dallas


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> k ez i got the spurs and you got dallas


For the next game? Put me down for the spurs. What's the score? I'm pretty sure I'm up by one so if they spurs do lose this game, I'll still win the bet anywas :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> if we get some good calls we might have a chance...


The crowd's ganna be crazy though...Maybe, but I don't know.


----------



## spursgospurs

Here's to Timmy!! :cheers: If I ever see him while I'm in SA this summer, he's getting congratulated. I usually don't do that but it's going to happen. No one plays like that and goes without a spursgospurs handshake.

28pts in the first half, started 12/12. Just...wow. :clap:


----------



## Ninjatune

TheRoc5 said:


> duncan what a dang monster..i wana blow out in dallas by the spurs


Dallas' only 2 losses in this post season have been decided by a total of 3 points. We don't get blown out.


----------



## The Future7

Remind me not to wish the Spurs good luck again. I did it yesterday and they won. How rude. I wont do it again for this series lol.


----------



## hi im new

The Future7 said:


> I want to say good luck to both teams on friday night (5/19/06), but mostly to the Spurs.


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Check it:My New Wallpaper :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7

hi im new said:


> LOL :biggrin:


lol, I hope this causes bad luck for the Spurs.


----------



## xray

ezealen said:


> Check it:My New Wallpaper :biggrin:


That is pretty tough.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

bray1967 said:


> That is pretty tough.


Look at everyone in the audience. They're all watching dirk right? Wrong. Look at the top left corner. There's some guy staring at the cieling...what a loser...


----------



## The Future7

I cant even see a guy in the top left corner. That wallpaper is nice though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Future7 said:


> I cant even see a guy in the top left corner. That wallpaper is nice though.


The top left corner of the actual pictured, stupid! Not the entire thing lol


----------



## The Future7

lol. I dont see anyone looking up. Nooo, my courtvision is weakening.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Future7 said:


> lol. I dont see anyone looking up. Nooo, my courtvision is weakening.


Hang on a sec. I'll do a little photoshop on it....

Edit: Here ya go.


----------



## The Future7

lol are you serious, who do you expect to see that. Lmao.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Future7 said:


> lol are you serious, who do you expect to see that. Lmao.


Why do I expect to see what?...


----------



## The Future7

You circled a black spot. There is supposedly a person there, but I only see a person next to the cirlce.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Future7 said:


> You circled a black spot. There is supposedly a person there, but I only see a person next to the cirlce.


...I duno what to say...are you farsighted or something?


----------



## The Future7

lol. It cant be just me, you gotta be the only person that can see the guy that you circled.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Future7 said:


> lol. It cant be just me, you gotta be the only person that can see the guy that you circled.


I just showed it to some of my friends and they saw him. Come on man! I even showed you where to look! I saw it without a big red circle over him! the quality of the picture did get distorted a bit, but you can still see him. Try looking where the circle is on my version, and then look at that spot in the actual picture.


----------



## The Future7

LMFAO. What an idiot, he missed a big play lol. All I had to do was turn the contrast on my monitor up. How dare him look up.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Future7 said:


> LMFAO. What an idiot, he missed a big play lol. All I had to do was turn the contrast on my monitor up. How dare him look up.


Ha! I win! and you're not farsighted! It's a win win situation!

At first I thought he was watching the play on the big t.v. thing (what's that called?) but then I realized he's in like the tenth row!


----------



## The Future7

Yea it must have sucked that he missed that. He went to a game and missed one of the biggest plays.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I just noticed...WE DONT HAVE A GAME THREAD FOR GAME 6! Roc never told anyone he needed one done...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

The Future7 said:


> Yea it must have sucked that he missed that. He went to a game and missed one of the biggest plays.


Reminds me of cheap seats (Greatest Spots Show Ever!) where they were making fun of the guy who left that standford game early (where the band too the field before the game ended) He missed the greatest finish in any sports games ever.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

How come when I make a game thread, no one posts in it?


----------

